
10 Interview Questions Every JavaScript Developer Should Know - symbolepro
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/10-interview-questions-every-javascript-developer-should-know-6fa6bdf5ad95
======
ix-hispana
Is he right on composition? He seems to think it's about size ("small units of
functionality"). Really composition vs inheritance is about dynamic versus
static. Acquiring the functionality at runtime or at compile time. This is
explained in the book he cites.

Perhaps I'm missing something.

